# Technisat SkyStar2 unter Kaffeine unbekannt/ Unter xine kein

## septix

Hallo Leute,

ich versuche mich mal kurz zuhalten,

lspci: 

```
 03:06.0 Network controller: Techsan Electronics Co Ltd B2C2 FlexCopII DVB chip / Technisat SkyStar2 DVB card (rev 02) 
```

Kaffeine: 

```
 media-video/kaffeine Installed versions: 1.1(4)(13:14:17 02.04.2011)(linguas_de -aqua -debug -kdeenablefinal -linguas_ast -linguas_be -linguas_ca -linguas_ca@valencia -linguas_cs -linguas_da -linguas_el -linguas_en_GB -linguas_eo -linguas_es -linguas_et -linguas_fi -linguas_fr -linguas_ga -linguas_gl -linguas_hr -linguas_hu -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_km -linguas_ko -linguas_ku -linguas_lt -linguas_mai -linguas_nb -linguas_nds -linguas_nl -linguas_nn -linguas_pa -linguas_pl -linguas_pt -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_ro -linguas_ru -linguas_se -linguas_sk -linguas_sr -linguas_sr@ijekavian -linguas_sr@ijekavianlatin -linguas_sr@latin -linguas_sv -linguas_th -linguas_tr -linguas_uk -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_TW) 
```

Unter der Kanalsuche in Kaffeine kann ich keine Quelle auswählen, testweise mal als root probiert, aber änderte sich nichts.

Auf Kaffeine´s Website stehen mehrere Lösungsvorschläge, welche ich alle befolgt habe und welche alle das Problem nicht gelöst haben.

Meine Skystar ist physisch vorhanden:

```
localhost septix # ls /dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0 dvr0 frontend0 net0
```

Nun zum 2. Problem, die Karte funktioniert unter xine mit meiner selbst gescannten und erstellten channels.conf, das Problem welches ich allerdings bei Xine habe ist dass immer der 11. Eintrag in der channels.conf abgespielt wird und ein Umschalten während des Abspielens nicht möglich ist. Ich erinnere mich noch an früher wo ich den Kanal aus der channels.conf via scrollen des Mausrades auswählen konnte, dies funktioniert jedoch nicht mehr.

Ich bin also gezwungen falls ich den Kanal wechseln will diesen an die 11. Stelle der .xine/channels.conf zu setzen und die Wiedergabe in xine-ui zu stoppen und wieder zu starten.

```
media-video/xine-ui Installed versions: 0.99.6(19:31:32 13.02.2011)(X nls readline -aalib -curl -debug -libcaca -lirc -vdr -xinerama) 
```

```
media-libs/xine-lib Installed versions: 1.1.19(1)(21:28:25 14.03.2011)(X a52 aac alsa css dts flac gtk ipv6 mad mng modplug musepack nls opengl sdl theora truetype v4l vorbis xcb xv -aalib -altivec -directfb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -gnome -imagemagick -jack -libcaca -mmap -oss -pulseaudio -real -samba -speex -vcd -vidix -vis -wavpack -win32codecs -xinerama -xvmc)
```

Falls noch Informationen benötigt werden einfach bescheid geben, ich werde sie so schnell wie möglich nachreichen!

Ich danke schonmal für jegliche Hilfe!

MFG septix

----------

## ScytheMan

Als network controller erkannt, das klingt irgendwie komisch

mal kaffeine-1.2.1 ausprobiert?

----------

## septix

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> Als network controller erkannt, das klingt irgendwie komisch
> 
> mal kaffeine-1.2.1 ausprobiert?

 

Soebend getan, selbes Verhalten.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Die Skystar 2 dürfte eigentlich eine DVB-S Karte sein,da ist KdeTV eigentich die fasche Software für. Du soltest dir mal libxine1 samt zugehörigen Plugins (u.a. dem DVB-Plugin) sowie Kaffeine aus dem Packman-Repository installieren,denn damit läuft der DVB-S Empfang dann auch.
> 
> Bis denne,
> ...

  Quelle: Linux-Club.de

Kaffeee!   :Rolling Eyes:   (Edit) Vielleicht probierst du es mal mit einer anderen Applikation zum schauen, als mit Kaffeeine, auch wenn diese eigentlich sehr gut ist. Du könntest auch versuchen eine ältere Kaffeeine-Version zu verwenden allerdings rate ich von der Verwendung älteren Versionen immer ab wenn die Computer Netzzugang haben.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> Du könntest auch versuchen eine ältere Kaffeeine-Version zu verwenden allerdings rate ich von der Verwendung älteren Versionen immer ab wenn die Computer Netzzugang haben.

  Eventuell wäre auch ein Upgrade aufs aktuelle (testing) kde:4.6 eine alternative?! ;)

 Hier  konnte ein sehr ähnliches Problem mit DVB und kaffeine anscheinend mit einer Aktualisierung auf kde-4.6 gelöst werden.

----------

## dtmaster

welche treiber nutzt du für die karte und ist es eine DVB-S /S2 oder C karte?

Ich hatte mal die Skystar HD 2 karte.. die lief nur richtig mit kaffeine etc mit dem s2-liplianin treiber..

schau dir sonst mal dies an hier: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hardware_Device_Information

Karte raus suchen und schauen was die dort schreiben wie was mit welchem treiber etc funktioniert.

----------

## septix

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Hi!
> 
> Die Skystar 2 dürfte eigentlich eine DVB-S Karte sein,da ist KdeTV eigentich die fasche Software für. Du soltest dir mal libxine1 samt zugehörigen Plugins (u.a. dem DVB-Plugin) sowie Kaffeine aus dem Packman-Repository installieren,denn damit läuft der DVB-S Empfang dann auch.
> 
> Bis denne,
> ...

 

Ich schaue momentan erfolgreich mit xine, jedoch ist das unter "Problem 2" beschriebene Problem sehr nervig, aber momentan die einzige Möglichkeit daher nutze ich es.

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Du könntest auch versuchen eine ältere Kaffeeine-Version zu verwenden allerdings rate ich von der Verwendung älteren Versionen immer ab wenn die Computer Netzzugang haben.  Eventuell wäre auch ein Upgrade aufs aktuelle (testing) kde:4.6 eine alternative?! 
> 
>  Hier  konnte ein sehr ähnliches Problem mit DVB und kaffeine anscheinend mit einer Aktualisierung auf kde-4.6 gelöst werden.

 

Ich benutze Fluxbox, habe aber für Kaffeine die kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.5-r4 installiert. Die 4.6.2-r2 zu testen habe ich noch nicht getan, kann ich aber gerne mal probieren.

 *dtmaster wrote:*   

> welche treiber nutzt du für die karte und ist es eine DVB-S /S2 oder C karte?

 

Ich benutze den "Technisat/B2C2 Air/Sky/Cable2PC PCI"-Treiber aus dem Kernel, fest eingebunden nicht als Modul drin. Es handelt sich um eine DVB-S Karte.

 *dtmaster wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hatte mal die Skystar HD 2 karte.. die lief nur richtig mit kaffeine etc mit dem s2-liplianin treiber..
> 
> schau dir sonst mal dies an hier: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hardware_Device_Information
> ...

 

Ich finde dort keine Informationen über die Skystar 2 Rev 2.6D PCI DVB-S Karte.

MFG septix

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> Nun zum 2. Problem, die Karte funktioniert unter xine mit meiner selbst gescannten und erstellten channels.conf, das Problem welches ich allerdings bei Xine habe ist dass immer der 11. Eintrag in der channels.conf abgespielt wird und ein Umschalten während des Abspielens nicht möglich ist.

 

Auf die von dir beschriebene Weise habe ich noch nie umgeschaltet. Aber so sehr kenne ich mich auch nicht aus also auch nicht wie xine damit umgeht. Das er immer den 11. Channel abspielt klingt für mich aber so als sei der 11. Kanal irgendwo gespeichert und dieser wird immer verwendet.

Wie äußert sich denn das man nicht umschalten kann? Kennst du szap? Wenn man sich da ein paar Multimidia-Keys mit einem kleinen Skript verbindet kann man schon sehr bequem umschalten.

Ansonsten vielleicht mit einem anderen Programm schauen wie z.B. media-tv/tvtime?

----------

## Josef.95

media-tv/tvtime ist nicht für DVB , es ist nur für analoge Geräte geeignet.

Alternativ könntest du zb VLC nutzen. Wenn du eine passende channels.conf hast öffne sie einfach mit VLC. Mit den Tasten N und P kann man dann durch die Kanäle zappen.

----------

## dtmaster

 *septix wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
>  *dtmaster wrote:*   
> 
> Ich hatte mal die Skystar HD 2 karte.. die lief nur richtig mit kaffeine etc mit dem s2-liplianin treiber..
> ...

 

dann hast du nicht richtig geschaut. Scrolle mal hier ein Stück runter:

http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-S_PCI_Cards#DVB-S_Budget_Cards

oder schau gleich hier:

http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TechniSat_SkyStar_2_TV_PCI_/_Sky2PC_PCI

----------

## septix

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> media-tv/tvtime ist nicht für DVB , es ist nur für analoge Geräte geeignet.
> 
> Alternativ könntest du zb VLC nutzen. Wenn du eine passende channels.conf hast öffne sie einfach mit VLC. Mit den Tasten N und P kann man dann durch die Kanäle zappen.

 

VLC benötigt soweit ich weiss eine Datei im XML-Format, ich habe mir diverse "channel.conf 2 channel.xspf" Konverter benutzt um meine vorhandene channels.conf datei nutzen zu können, jedoch spielt VLC mit den erstellen .xspf dateien keinen Kanal ab. Auch eine Manuell erstellte Datei funktionierte nicht wirklich.

 *dtmaster wrote:*   

>  *septix wrote:*   Hi!
> 
>  *dtmaster wrote:*   
> 
> Ich hatte mal die Skystar HD 2 karte.. die lief nur richtig mit kaffeine etc mit dem s2-liplianin treiber..
> ...

 

Ich weiss nicht wie genau man dsa nehmen muss, aber: 

```
(B2C2 Sky2Pc) (rev. 2.6b/c) (ST stv0299/Samsung tbmu24112(sl1935))
```

Ich habe 2.6D, doch in der Allgemeinübersicht steht "After kernel 2.6.28-git5 all revision supported." welches ja die 2.6D mit einschliessen müsste.

----------

## Josef.95

 *septix wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   media-tv/tvtime ist nicht für DVB , es ist nur für analoge Geräte geeignet.
> 
> Alternativ könntest du zb VLC nutzen. Wenn du eine passende channels.conf hast öffne sie einfach mit VLC. Mit den Tasten N und P kann man dann durch die Kanäle zappen. 
> 
> VLC benötigt soweit ich weiss eine Datei im XML-Format, ich habe mir diverse "channel.conf 2 channel.xspf" Konverter benutzt um meine vorhandene channels.conf datei nutzen zu können, jedoch spielt VLC mit den erstellen .xspf dateien keinen Kanal ab. Auch eine Manuell erstellte Datei funktionierte nicht wirklich.

 

Nein, VLC benötigt keine Datei im XML-Format.

Eine normale channels.conf wie sie zb mit media-tv/w_scan erstellt werden kann, sollte sich mit VLC öffnen und nutzen lassen. (hier tut es das)

----------

## septix

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *septix wrote:*    *Josef.95 wrote:*   media-tv/tvtime ist nicht für DVB , es ist nur für analoge Geräte geeignet.
> 
> Alternativ könntest du zb VLC nutzen. Wenn du eine passende channels.conf hast öffne sie einfach mit VLC. Mit den Tasten N und P kann man dann durch die Kanäle zappen. 
> 
> VLC benötigt soweit ich weiss eine Datei im XML-Format, ich habe mir diverse "channel.conf 2 channel.xspf" Konverter benutzt um meine vorhandene channels.conf datei nutzen zu können, jedoch spielt VLC mit den erstellen .xspf dateien keinen Kanal ab. Auch eine Manuell erstellte Datei funktionierte nicht wirklich. 
> ...

 

Habe es mal getestet, laut http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/w_scan mit w_scan gescannt. Doch öffne ich diese Datei mit VLC passiert einfach nichts, keine Fehlerausgabe und keine Wiedergabe eines Senders. Hatte mal nachgeschaut und bemerkt das ich VLC ohne dvb-flag compiliert habe, dich auch ein neucompilieren mit dvb-flag ändert nichts.

----------

